# What receiver is best match for blu-ray player?



## tanchiro58 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello HT lovers,

It has been very long times I had been played home movie theater since most of my times is concentrated in DIYing and listening to my two channel system. That mean I do not know anything about HT. 

I need your help to build my family's HT which my wife loves to watch movies with over every weekend. I know that blue ray discs are new technology nowadays but I do not know which brand name' s model of a receiver could use with blue ray disc player. My price range is under 1K. Thanks all your help and suggestions.

Best,
Tan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: What receiver is best match for blue ray player?*



tanchiro58 said:


> I do not know which brand name' s model of a receiver could use with blue ray disc player. My price range is under 1K. ...


Any receiver that can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD will work.

Theres some Onkyo's, Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon and a lot more ... :yes:

Besides that feature ... What else Do you expect to get from receiver??? ... How many watts per channel??? ... How many HDMI, component, optical, etc. inputs/outputs??? ... 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1???

I read that the best bang for the buck is Onkyo 805 ... :huh:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...717702254&unProductString=1205365050218&h=488 and http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Receiver


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto to everything. Also check out the new Harmon Kardons, especially if you can get them refurbed from the official reseller on ebay.

You can start here for looking for any of these: http://www.hometheatershack.com/home-theater-receivers/


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I like my onkyo sr605 for movies ,but music is another story....I'm a tube two channel kind of guy.....so it's off to my upstairs den.


----------



## tanchiro58 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Tmack,

I only watch HT movies with my wife and kids over the weekends but listen most of the times to two channel system (sometimes vinyl system). What kind of tube preamp and amplifier are you using?

Regards,
Tan


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Dared VP-16 Intergrated Amp 
Not bad for a mid price intergrated


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can very easily get into a good quality receiver for under $1000 as was already mentioned the Onkyo, Yamaha, Pioneer, and HK make some nice stuff. If you do listen to two channel music I would make sure your receiver you choose has a "Pure Direct" mode as this will bypass all the internal processing and give you supper clean nice sounding music. The Surround modes of todays BluRay movies require a newer receiver that has the capability to decode Dolby TruHD and DTS Master audio so make sure you look for that. Dont be fooled by HK's low power ratings on there receivers as they rate them differently than most others. Onkyo's TX SR805 is at this time one of the best receivers to get and can be found for around $600.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

The Denon 988 (2808 clone minus an option or 2) can be found for around 6 beans as well.

It decodes all codecs, via HDMI.

I like mine, although I've never heard the amplifier, because I bought it to use as a Pre/Pro with a outboard amp.

No issues so far.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Onkyo is my choice. They seem to be almost unmatched in their whole receiver lineup. Providing what you need in just about any price point.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Onkyo's TX SR805 is at this time one of the best receivers to get and can be found for around $600.


Is there a comparison between the 805 and 806... would you recommend the 805 over the 806?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Darren said:


> Is there a comparison between the 805 and 806... would you recommend the 805 over the 806?


Almost exactly the same unit accept it uses the slightly newer Faroudja DCDi Cinema, Audyssey MultEQ Dynamic EQ, five HDMI inputs and the firmware update is easier and it has TX SR806 on the front 

For the price difference I doubt that its worth it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tanchiro58 said:


> I only watch HT movies with my wife and kids over the weekends but listen most of the times to two channel system (sometimes vinyl system).


Did you decided on the AVR??? ... Or you already purchased???


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Almost exactly the same unit accept it uses the slightly newer Faroudja DCDi Cinema, Audyssey MultEQ Dynamic EQ, five HDMI inputs and the firmware update is easier and it has TX SR806 on the front
> 
> For the price difference I doubt that its worth it.


Ok, one more question. Anyone know how the new Onkyo receivers handle a 4 ohm load? I have all 4 ohm speakers using separate amps. If I go with a new receiver I may consider using the receiver amp section for home theater.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It handles 4ohm just fine, My Mains are 4ohm and it ran just fine. (Its rated THX Ultra2 meaning that it has to drive a load of 3.2ohms) The only thing would be that it would get warmer then if using 8ohm speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> ... Anyone know how the new Onkyo receivers handle a 4 ohm load? I have all 4 ohm speakers using separate amps. If I go with a new receiver I may consider using the receiver amp section for home theater.


Will you be using the receiver instead of the separate amps to power your 4 ohms speakers??? :huh:

If that's the case, I think they will perform better with the separate amps (I'm sure you're feeding them with at least 150RMS,Right???) ... most AVR are rated 100WPC and in some cases 130WPC, but I'm sure you'll get a better performance with the external amps :yes: ...


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Will you be using the receiver instead of the separate amps to power your 4 ohms speakers??? :huh:
> 
> That would mean the receiver would be pushing close to 200wpc with 4 ohm speakers, not bad.
> If that's the case, I think they will perform better with the separate amps (I'm sure you're feeding them with at least 150RMS,Right???) ... most AVR are rated 100WPC and in some cases 130WPC, but I'm sure you'll get a better performance with the external amps :yes: ...


My external amps are 200wpc into 8 ohms and 100wpc into 8 ohms so you could say I'm pushing significantly more into 4 ohms. The amps are fairly high quality. one is a home built AKSA higer end austrailian amp, the other is an older B&K reference amp. I've only got power externally for 5 channels... would like the option for 7, I suppose I could use the receiver for those two if I went that route.

I was just trying to clean up and thin out my AV cabinet, getting pretty tight and warm in there 

Darren


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> I was just trying to clean up and thin out my AV cabinet, getting pretty tight and warm in there
> 
> Darren


Any plans to add a couple of fans to help dissipate the heat??? :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the Onkyo you really only need to power the mains with an external amp and even thats not nessisary. The Onkyo has lots of power and will have no issue what so ever driving your surrounds.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Any plans to add a couple of fans to help dissipate the heat??? :yes:


I have a few fans going currently... was just trying to minimize the heat if I could. I have no problem sticking with my separates, they are much higher quality... just toying around with ideas.


----------

